

Ask HN: remote job for a new Python programmer - feasible? - egor83

I am a programmer, started with Python a few months ago, did several small projects (including one for HN [1]), and now looking for a job (remote - I’m in Russia now).<p>Internship is quite close to what I’m looking for, but remote internships are rare. On the other hand, I’ve got 6 years of work experience in total (did embedded for 4 years, then worked with C# for the last two), so I don’t think I’d require much mentoring. I lack Python experience for a ‘full-size’ remote job, though.<p>A good way of getting experience with a new technology would be joining some opensource project - and I’ve been considering Trac or NumPy/SciPy. Opensource, however, is not a job, and I will need some source of income soon.<p>So, any advice on this situation, or hopefully there’s someone who has some Python job to do? To sum it up - quick learner, able to learn and work independently, broad experience (C#, embedded, some maths and physics, some Erlang, human languages - fluent English, native Russian, can speak some Dutch), but not too much experience with Python in particular.<p>Some links:<p>[1] my HN project - poll visualizer: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2977909<p>[2] my GitHub page: https://github.com/egor83<p>[3] a page containing the description of the situation, CV and a couple more links: http://egor83.wikidot.com/py-dev-looking-for-a-job<p>Thanks in advance!
======
mrj
You have way too much experience to consider an internship. _Maybe_ you want
to look at just a junior level position if you really feel that way about your
web dev skills.

But an internship is definitely out. I think many employers would feel the
same way, which might explain why you're still looking?

